# Weird Reaction to Butt Shave?



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

All of my spoos have reacted like that to shaving back there. Depending on how close you shave the hair at the base of the tail affects how dramatic the response  

It usually dissipates the same day.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Mine has don the same thing, for a short time after shaving and I use a 10 as well


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Haha! I know the feeling. If I don't shave my head for a week or so, it feels really weird when I do. 

It usually dissipates the same day.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

It just takes a while for them to get used to the different feeling. Also it's probably a bit itchy if it's a close shave. Branna held her tail under her for an entire week when she got her first sanitary trim. She would act like something was chasing her when ever she walked too.


----------



## TStrainer (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks! That's what I figured, it was just so weird to watch! She's feeling better now


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I know the feeling. I got shaved "down there" once too in hospital. My tail hung to one side too!!
Eric


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

*Crooked*

Always happens with Pierre. Never nicked or burned.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Wilson is so dramatic when he gets his back end trimmed. He zooms around the yard with his butt tucked under him, as if IT is chasing him. This can go on for several minutes, until the goofy boy runs out of steam. Then, he trots up to me sideways with a silly grin on his face. Doesn't seem to matter that he gets trimmed every three to four weeks either.


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

I have found if I go against the grain of the hair back there it happens.I was taught to go towards the opening of the anus.I also put a nice big pat of Monistat Chaffing Gel or Bikini Zone around that when I am all done.I hope this helps.


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

*Weird Reactioon to Butt Shave*

I was taught to go with the grain & towards the opening of the anus.Never clip more than once in the same spot.I have used Monistat Chaffiing Gell & Bikini zone on my dogs also.


----------

